# Heterandria Formosa, AKA Least Killifish...some great photos!



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

My boyfriend shot these with his Canon Rebel XTi, using a 50mm Canon f/1.8 lens and stacked Tiffen +2 and +4 macro filters.

Some pics are not that great--keep in mind that the males of this species are only about a centimeter long. They're the 7th smallest fish species known to man! (as of '91, dunno how accurate that is now)









Fat, gravid female.








Male lurking.








More of the same male.








Second gravid female.








Male looking for food on my driftwood.








Found some! This shot really shows off his markings and the nice orange of his dorsal fin.
















other male








Presiding over his driftwood. That's a fairly large java fern leaf, to give you some frame of reference as to how small they are!








Very pretty markings on these guys.

I've had them for about a month now, and I've started seeing a baby lurking here and there. I'm very excited about this, and I'll keep you all updated on their breeding. Heck, I might sell a few if they get really busy! I keep them in a planted 5.5 gallon by themselves, with a few gross pond snails whose population I've managed to keep in check. Thinking about adding an assassin snail and some pygmy cories.

Hope you like the little guys!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've kept this fish and never seen them this well before. Great shots. They are more of challenge for macros than shrimp are.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice photos!

Another inexpensive way of doing macro with that lens and others is by getting an extention macro tube. Filters only work on lenses of that size while the extention works with almost all of them. That's what I use.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, guys! Yeah, emc, it was a pain trying to get them into focus-we spent 45 minutes and only got these shots. 

I really like these little guys, lots of personality in them, and if you get up close, their markings are really quite pretty.

Againsthecurent: I relayed that to the boyfriend, and he says it's a good idea. However, he doesn't normally do much macro work, so it wouldn't help him much. I'm trying to get him to submit one or two of these to TFH, though, so if they get accepted, maybe he'll be more inclined to start snapping some fish photos


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice pics Julie.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks, Chris! They're such pretty, TINY fish!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Awww, they are so cute! Very good pics too. 
Alas, it would not do for me to try to keep them as I would not be able to enjoy them much. My eyes don't see things that tiny very well anymore. lol


----------

